# Can't seem to compile GNOME



## sheepo39 (Aug 14, 2009)

I just recently installed FreeBSD and am a total noob at it. I chose not to install any extra packages at start. I downloaded the packages for gnome and I am now at the part where I have to get port tree or something and the website here said "To build GNOME 2.22, you must first obtain the latest ports tree skeleton. This is most easily accomplished with portsnap(8) or cvsup. Then:" I tried portsnap(8) and cvsup neither worked. Anybody know what to do? I'm stumped.


----------



## ale (Aug 14, 2009)

How did you run portsnap?
What does it mean that neither worked?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html

Is it clear to you the difference between ports and packages?

BTW, gnome is now a 2.26.3


----------

